# HK45 Holster??



## wiseguy

I recently bought a new HK45 and cant find any holsters for it. Does it use the P30 holsters? Any of the Galco guys know if Galco will be producing a holster for this?


----------



## zhurdan

well, I don't work for Galco, but I'll offer up my experience in the matter, having looked for a holster for my HKUSP 45. There are at least three different holsters for the .45 models... USP, USPC, and some other model which I'd never seen. Well, being that I have a USP, I thought that the C version would work but be a little shorter. Nope, the trigger guards are different between the USP and the USP compacts. I'll be interested to see what I need to get as well when it comes to a fine "Galco" holster (brown nosing not intended).

zhur


----------



## Old Padawan

We have tested the gun for fit. We did approve the crossover fit with the Summer Comfort IWB and the Miami Classic style shoulder holster. I am currently wearing the HK USP in the Summer Comfort (colts are n the shop). It works well.
We are looking at future fits that would be gun specific.


----------



## wiseguy

so the HK45 fits the summer comfort IWB and Miami Classic for the HK USP?


----------



## Mike Barham

wiseguy said:


> so the HK45 fits the summer comfort IWB and Miami Classic for the HK USP?


Yes. Product codes you want are SUM292 for the Summer Comfort and MCII292 for the Miami Classic II.


----------



## wiseguy

excellent, very much appreciate it


----------



## saxualjazz

*HK holster .45 tactical*

I recently purchased a new HK USP .45 Tactical. I can not for the life of me find a holster for this sidearm. I have called everyone including HK for ideas and no luck. The problem is the front sight is higher than normal due to the extended/threaded barrel in order to see past a suppressor. Any suggestions? I want to stay far away from nylon because it will tare. Please help.


----------



## Phalanx1

I use a Raven Concealment System holster to carry my HK 45. It is form molded Kydex and is probably the best holster I've owned. About a 40 day wait right now.


----------



## JohnCEa

Try Kydex IWB Holsters


----------



## Higgy Baby

This thread is over 12 years old......


----------

